# Southern California Splash Dogs!



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice to see you back on the forum. What area of SoCal are you living in? We have attended the Splash Dogs event in Rancho two or three times before with Max. He had the most fun in the smaller practice pool. Not sure if we will be able to attend this year. If we do, it will probably be Friday. BTW, I have posted pictures of Max at this event, both in the main pool and in the practice pool. There is also a video of him in the practice pool.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Nice to see you back on the forum. What area of SoCal are you living in? We have attended the Splash Dogs event in Rancho twice before with Max. He had the most fun in the smaller practice pool. Not sure if we will be able to attend this year. If we do, it will probably be Friday.


I sent you a PM. I will be at the splash event all 3 days, plus set-up. 

My girl started last year when I lived in Nor Cal and she was jumping 2 feet, but then by the last jump of the season, we got a 14'3" jump!


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

This awesome event is coming up fast! Is anyone else interested in meeting up? At least come on down to watch all the dogs have fun in the sun. I know there will be a few other golden retrievers there from a friend not on the forum lol.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Sure wish I could come to this, but Gibbs is showing that weekend. How often do these events happen? He loves dock diving.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Not sure how often they have em down here, since this is my first year in Southern Cali. In NorCal, they happen pretty frequently though.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I want to get Rusty into dock diving, and I plan on going to this event. It might Friday or Sunday not sure yet, but I'm sick a bit and I hope to feel better by the weekend


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Shutterwolf said:


> Not sure how often they have em down here, since this is my first year in Southern Cali. In NorCal, they happen pretty frequently though.


Here's a list of Splash Dog's upcoming events (nationwide) there seem to be many in CA.  

Splash Dogs - 2013 Events: Upcoming Events


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Jen, you are a wealth of information.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Jen, you are a wealth of information.


I'm taking that to the BANK!


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Melfice said:


> Thanks for the info! I want to get Rusty into dock diving, and I plan on going to this event. It might Friday or Sunday not sure yet, but I'm sick a bit and I hope to feel better by the weekend


Awesome, send me a PM when you know and I will keep an eye out for ya that day. I will be the guy with the black and white pit mix, Shelly, and my camera!


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

Well for anyone interested, I will be there the entire day from start to finish all weekend. I will likely be set up in a friends ez up in the closest spot to the pool against the curb (in the crating area) I will be very easy to find, just ask for Josh, or look for the young guy with the camera around his neck haha. 

Look forward to hopefully seeing some of you out there!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Splash Dogs are hosting an event in SoCal next month in Bakersfield. 

*Luck of the Splash Dogs - Bako Bullyz* 
Bakersfield, CA 
Mar 15 2014

Online Registration link (full details):

Splash Dogs - Luck of the Splash Dogs - Bako Bullyz 2014 Registration

Rusty and I will be going, and anyone else here planning on going to the Splash Dogs event too?

Oh Shutterwolf, are you going to post pictures from this past weekend? Everyone would love to see them I'm sure


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We won't be going. I can barely get Bear to jump into the pool, dock diving is a wee bit out of our reach at the moment.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha Bear sure loved the beach tho!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

He sure did! We went to that Dawg Water Park up in Muerietta on Sunday. It was a blast! They have a pool and half of it is 5 ft deep. Bear fell off the "shallow" end into the deep end and he sank like a rock. I was a second away from diving in after him when his head broke the surface and he paddled back to the shallow end. 

Afterwards Luna taught him how to swim. If only he would get confident enough to jump in. lol!!!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow I just looked up the Dawg Water Park, and it's pretty far for me  

I wish more of these places were closer to Los Angeles/Valley area!


----------

